# MILAN | SeiMilano | U/C



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*SeiMilano*
design | *Mario Cucinella Architects* (Italy), *Michel Desvigne Paysagiste* (France), *ARUP Italia* (Italy)
developers | *Borio Mangiarotti S.p.A.* (Italy), *Värde Partners* (United States)
official website | seimilano.com​
*Spanning over a surface of 413,000 sqm (or 4,445,495 sqft), and located within the south-western suburban belt of Milan, the SeiMilano project proposes the theme of the "garden city", pursuing a model of urban development characterized by the close symbiosis between architecture and landscape.*

*Master Plan*

















​
The idea behind the intervention is to create an inhabited park open to the city dedicated to sport and leisure around which to distribute the various functions provided by the plan that are articulated on the two lines of strong urban value placed on the borders north and east of the area, leaving the green system of the park uncontaminated.

In particular, the axis that serves the area along the north-south route is configured as the true backbone of the new project, linking together a portion of the residences, the tertiary volumes and the spaces commercial, while the boulevard along the northern end houses the remaining residential volumes and plays a key role of connection with the existing urban fabric, entering the center of a service system consisting of religious and sport cultural infrastructure to date still disconnected.

The design of the SeiMilano master plan stems from the relationship between the design of the new park and the structure of the buildings, ie a fragmentation of the space built to promote the permeability of parks, residences, public / private spaces and the rest of the city.

*Public Park + Educational Fields*



























*Pedestrian boulevard + Housing*



































*Main Plaza + Commercial and Tertiary Activities*









​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Updates *

Site









Reclamation work








photo credit: jacoposki​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Updates*

















































urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Residences, Boutiques and Restaurants, Tertiary activities, Services, Park and pedestrian areas - New renderings 


































































​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

New interactive plaza, with smart sports equipment able to produce energy. 
The plaza will also serve the SeiMilano development thanks to the presence of a subway station (M1 - Bisceglie) and the bus stop.










​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Residences - More renderings


































​


----------



## SimoneCR (Dec 13, 2017)

Segnalo che stanno iniziando con le vendite di un lotto in social housing http://www.cclcerchicasa.it/iniziative/common-housing-bisceglie/


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Residences - More renderings



































​


----------



## ABE93 (Nov 9, 2019)

beautiful project


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Looks like social housing.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

IThomas said:


>


The buidings in the background are not respondant to the existing actual ones. Randomly picked around the world apparently


----------



## Gelato (Jun 1, 2017)

Wow, That's cool


----------



## poinc (Dec 17, 2013)

Good project, Milan needs lots of houses to sustain its RE market


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

New Multifunctional Center, designed by It's.
The two volumes appear as each other's negative. Great attention has been given to the eco-sustainability.
The buildings host hall, cafeteria, multifunctional room, training rooms, meeting room.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Updates*


----------



## SusanChambers (Jun 11, 2020)

interesting


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

urbanfile​


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

very nice project!


----------



## Gelato (Jun 1, 2017)

This is berry good


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

duepiedisbagliati​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------

